# Living Treasures Wild Animal Park



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

The fiancé asked what I wanted to do for my birthday and like a little kid I said "Ummm, go to the zoo? Duh".

Living Treasures is only 30 minutes from my house and I've never been there, it was pretty cool!

Enjoy

As always, check out the full size to peak at pixels.

All shot with the Tamzooka. Lovin' this lens!

1. Parrots (Large)






2. Monkey (Large)





3. Kangaroo (Large)





4. Gator (Large)





5. Squirrel Monkey (Large)





6. Giraff Kiss (Fiance)  





All camera settings will be on the flickr images.
Nikon D4
Tamron 150-600
Auto iso


----------



## mmaria (Sep 14, 2014)

The last one is the best! 

Sorry, when was your birthday?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice set.  I don't think I would carry a lens that heavy at a zoo, probably switch to my 70-300 VR lens for that.  That being said it did a great job.

That giraffe tongue is pretty darn gross looking.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 14, 2014)

Like number one and the last one is pretty cool.


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like you had a great day out! First shot is great showing the interaction between the two parrots (kind of wish it was portrait aspect to get their lower bodies in but otherwise you've captured that emotional moment AND got the eye of one upon you a great combo! 

Second shot is powerful; its a rather done kind of shot in that we've seen it before, but you've captured that emotion well, even with the eyes not looking at the viewer I think the angle works well. 

Last shot looks like pure fun!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the comment Overread. 

Your absolutely right about the first shot. And this is probably my biggest downfall when it comes to photography. Turning my camera. Very rarely do I turn my camera sideways, and I've actually been taking mental note to start shooting more portrait shots. It's tough though haha. 

We had a lot of fun, it's good to act like a kid sometimes haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2014)

Out of interest do you have a grip on your camera? 

If you're using a DSLR most have grips and I find that having one makes portrait shooting so much easier. Because now you've controls along the bottom of the camera, so when you swing it into portrait you've got controls in the normal position; rather than having to hold your hand over the top of the camera.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah I have a D4, so it has the portrait controls. 

It's just like, re-programming your brain. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2014)

#2 is terrific and I like the backlit glow around the kangaroo.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Jaca! We even got to pet a baby kangaroo, it was pretty cool.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 14, 2014)

Love #1 myself.  The last one is hilarious


----------



## mmaria (Sep 15, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Today



Sorry for the late present but I needed some time to find one which your fiance wouldn't mind and in the same time make you happy (Sexy girls and guns involved. And yeah, I know dogs aren't there, they didn't want to be photographed at the time)   

Happy birthday Sean! 






How old are you?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

I just can't pick a fav here, all of them are awesome in their own ways.. The protective expression of the Macaw in the first one is so cool!  #4 looks a little oversaturated though!

Oh, and wish you a very happy birthday Sean..have a blast


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Sorry for the late present but I needed some time to find one which your fiance wouldn't mind and in the same time make you happy (Sexy girls and guns involved. And yeah, I know dogs aren't there, they didn't want to be photographed at the time)
> 
> Happy birthday Sean!
> 
> How old are you?


I am officially 25....Maybe my insurance will drop now  lol



Raj_55555 said:


> I just can't pick a fav here, all of them are awesome in their own ways.. The protective expression of the Macaw in the first one is so cool!  #4 looks a little oversaturated though!
> 
> Oh, and wish you a very happy birthday Sean..have a blast


Thanks Raj....I use to have a Parrot, they are super protective, well at least mine was. They have extremely powerful beaks, can easily break the skin and possibly even lose a finger I'm sure. haha


----------



## mmaria (Sep 15, 2014)

so, are you saying that you don't like my present?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

mmaria said:


> so, are you saying that you don't like my present?


How rude of me....catching up on past work....

By far the best present I received!

So thats Mish in the middle, you on the right, who is on the left? haha


----------



## mmaria (Sep 15, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> So thats Mish in the middle, you on the right, who is on the left?


 just some chick we picked up in a club because we knew you would like her


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

mmaria said:


> just some chick we picked up in a club because we knew you would like her


HAHA, oh me likey lol


----------



## mmaria (Sep 15, 2014)

This is just bad! I'm laughing out loud in my office. It's good that my colleague just left it

I love your 25. birthday!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

Haha, no shame, its all in fun


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I am officially 25....Maybe my insurance will drop now  lol


Great! We are the same age 



mmaria said:


> just some chick we picked up in a club because we knew you would like her


Hey!! What am I missing here?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 15, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Hey!! What am I missing here?


 a great crazy party


----------



## baturn (Sep 16, 2014)

Back to the photos. I like the Squirrel Monkey for the very casual tail over the back pose. but the rest are pretty awesome too.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 16, 2014)

baturn said:


> Back to the photos. I like the Squirrel Monkey for the very casual tail over the back pose. but the rest are pretty awesome too.


They were fun to watch, they catch running around and pulling each other tails lol. So this one was hanging onto his so no one else would pull it hahaha.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 16, 2014)

First - Happy Birthday a couple days late.  Great set! My favorite is the first shot of the parrots. I must say your fiance is very brave, while a gentle animal, I've heard a giraffe's tongue is extremely slimy.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 16, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> First - Happy Birthday a couple days late.  Great set! My favorite is the first shot of the parrots. I must say your fiance is very brave, while a gentle animal, I've heard a giraffe's tongue is extremely slimy.


Thank you 

Those were her exact words! How slimy the tongue was hahahah.


----------

